# AutoChina 2012, Bejing Photo Galleries Now Live



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

This week Audi and its subsidiary Lamborghini continued their rollout of even more concept cars and design studies at AutoChina 2012 in Beijing. Highlights included the * Audi RS Q3 Concept, * the * Audi A6L e-tron Concept, *, the * Audi Q3 jinlong yufeng Design Study * and the * Lamborghini Urus crossover concept. *. We've now run all PR materials on these new releases (linked above) and have just added a new photo gallery from the event itself (linked below) including shots from the Volkswagen Group Night reveals.

* PHOTO GALLERY: 2012 AutoChina, Beijing *


----------



## suqingkkkk (Sep 27, 2012)

Hello!! Fashion,low price,the good shopping places,
free shipping and quantity discount, 
Air/jordan/shoes(1-24) $40,
Air/max/shoes $41,
Nike/shox/shoes $40,
Air/Force/one $40, 
Nike/Dunk/Shoes $42,
handbags $40, 
Jeans $39, 
T-Shirt $20,
belt $18, sunglasses $16,
(NFL MLB NBA NHL) jerseys $25,
Accept credit card and cash payments
====== http://www.*********.com ======


----------

